# www.graigdavisphotography.com



## graigdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Check it out.  Please leave some feedback!

www.graigdavisphotography.com


----------



## Dew (Jan 22, 2004)

lovely photos from what i could tell 

... loading time was long, to be honest, i left midway through before all pics could load ... didnt want to wait (im on cable modem)  :?


----------



## graigdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

really....I havnt had any problems on my dial up or cable.  I will go through and reduce their sizes this week.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jan 22, 2004)

I like the look and layout of the site. I also think the photos on the site are really cool. I especially enjoy some of the music photos.

The loading times are long, because when you go to a photo category all of your photos in that category are loaded in full. It'd be nicer if you had thumbnail galleries for each category and we could just pick one photo at a time to view in full. 

The only other thing that bugs me is the way your name is displayed on the photos. I know it's a necessity sometimes, but I think it's nicer when the name is kinda blended in with the photos. It's far less distracting.


----------



## Dew (Jan 22, 2004)

i think the loading times for you arent long because their in your cache ... so it "pre-loads" for ya

im glad you took that well, i wasnt trying to be mean.. i want u to have success with your site ... i think its important to realize that having visitors to one's site is a privilege ... and for it to grow u have to think about usability

for me, if my site doesnt load fast enough or isnt very clear, a potential client may walk away without viewing my work


----------



## graigdavis (Jan 23, 2004)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> The only other thing that bugs me is the way your name is displayed on the photos. I know it's a necessity sometimes, but I think it's nicer when the name is kinda blended in with the photos. It's far less distracting.



Im working on that.  I have been trying to figure out how some people around here have their acutal signature on their pictures.  Im thinking they scan it.  I just cant figure out what to do from there.


----------



## graigdavis (Jan 23, 2004)

Dew said:
			
		

> im glad you took that well



Constructive criticism     If it doesnt do well for one person than I gota change something.  I have noticed that people look at the first couple pages and then dont look at the last pages.  

With the site builder I use I am unable to do fingernails that you can click on.  I went through and made all of the pictures between 25-40kb.  Some were over 100.


----------



## nate (Jan 29, 2004)

Keeping any given image below 50k would be a good goal, I think.

If you're willing to do just a slight amount of hand coding, you could easily use thumbnails that open a pop-up window with a larger picture in it.  You could use your program to add/arrange thumbnails (I often aim for around 100px wide), use your program to make them links, and then just change the link text to a tiny bit of code I could supply for you.

Anyway, it's not a big deal, and your site's pretty nice the way it is.  But let me know.

Nate


----------

